# springhill medical group korea - Is Home for the Aged a Better Option-Figment



## madelbrunner (Jan 29, 2013)

In a fast phase world like ours, finding time for fun and leisure is hard and finding time for family is harder. Sometimes we are left with no choice. We are forced to leave our elderly family members in a nursing home or more popular as home for the aged.

There is always two sides in a story, leaving elderly family member in a caring home has advantages and disadvantages. Number of senior citizens suddenly seemed to multiply since 1950’s. In 1900 the average life expectancy was forty-five, by 1950 the average life span was almost seventy years; the population has doubled but the number of people65 and over had quadrupled to become 8% of the total. In 1950’s more and more population of “retirees” are supposed to get their pensions. Due to this case, extended families are seemed to be an obligation, where elderly had to stay with their sons, daughters or grandchildren.

People then began wondering how to accommodate this burden. They started taking about nursing homes, retirement houses, or apartments where they can leave their elderly. Golden years are supposed to have a positive connotation but now the phrase developed into a different meaning. Instead of the “golden years” being now, I a one’s old age golden refer to the good old days.

Studies showed that people in developed countries are not only living longer, but also remain healthy for much of their lives, unlike in less developed countries, where the elderly tend to be plagued with serious illnesses. Causing them to live longer which means government has to support them because they are already retirees. In order to support them, one must work and working means no one to take care of the elderly.

Elderly has a special healthcare although facilities like home for the aged are designed to take care of them they are often lacking human resources and other needs of these retirees. A sad truth is some facilities have no mercy on their patients. Sometimes they overmedicate them and let them lay in their beds for hours and even days. They lack people to attend to the elderly so they had to choose over feeding them and bathing them. They feed them and who knows how and what, and then they will let them stay in soiled clothes and beds. Those were just samples. But not every home is like that, there are homes where they will take care of the elderly and makes sure that they are well feed and well medicated.

If you are thinking of taking your elderly family member to homes, you must weigh things and consider possibilities and other options first. Sometimes it will work for you and your dad for example but sometimes it is better if you’d get help and pay assistance from private nurses. Whatever your decision is, you must remember that they once took care of us and had been very patient to us when we were younger; it is time to pay them back. Your son or daughter will do the same for you in the future.


----------



## Kyll.Ing. (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm usually good at this, but I really have a hard time figuring out if this is a spambot or not. The "make a new topic mentioning a brand name irrelevant to the sub-forum immediately after posting, then disappearing" should indicate that it is a spambot, but then again there are no advertising links either in the post or the user's profile. Also, the text of the post itself appears to be coherent and conspiciously lacking any mentions of a brand name or company. 

So far, I'm leaning towards "spambot", but I'm far from sure. Could be a misguided newbie...


----------

